# 40B of Obscurity...yellow neo tank, now running, with pics.



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Starting another build thread that will be lost in the traffic, but that's ok. 

I am starting out with a 40B I grabbed at the latest Petco sale, just finished building the stand frame. Still deciding if I am going to skin it or not. The tank isn't going to be out in the house, it'll be in a spare room (my fish room so to speak) so I am really not concerned about the looks.

Plans are, Black Diamond blasting media substrate, two sponge filters, possible medium/high light with CO2 but not sure on that yet, Iwagumi _style_ hardscape, lots of Java Fern and moss. Inhabitants will be the really nice yellow neos that I got from sewingalot. If you read this Sara...shrimp are doing great and starting to breed :icon_bigg

Anyways, that's about it for now...not much I know...here is a quick pic of the tank and stand and I'll get one soon of the Oyaishi rock I plan to use in the scape. As usually, comments and suggestions are welcome...please comment...I suck at this stuff and can always use lots of help roud:








\

Next step is cleaning and paint the tank...back and sides will be black.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

nice!! cant wait to see it finished,

Also what bike is that in the background?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yamaha XS 650 a buddy of mine and I built.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice man!! love it!
Love the seat, reminds me of a old school football lol


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

haha...that's about what it looks like...lol...as ghetto rigged as the bike was when I got it, the seat was already on the bike, it wouldn't surprise me if I turned the leather inside out and it WAS an old football...lol

I still want to tear it down again, clean up the frame and repaint, dish the tank, do a hand clutch/shifter, lots of little stuff. Just don't have the cash at the moment. It's a rat ride for sure but fun as heck and gets lots of looks.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ya everything looks good though, the tank does stand out a bit.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah...most of these bikes have Sportster tanks or something similar. I kinda like that this one is a bit different but I might end up changing the tank at some point if I can't get it how I want.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Started painting the back and sides of the tank black and I DIY'ed a shop light for the tank that should put me around medium lighting according to the chart. Here is a little write up on the DIY light....

Not really a serious DIY, just a simple modification. I thought I'd throw this up in case anyone else is looking for a inexpensive lighting option for a 40B or other 36" tank.

I had on hand an old 48" shop light I was using on my 75g before switching to T5. I found some 36" bulbs in 6500k at my local Lowes. After not being able to find a suitable fixture for those bulbs, I decided I would make my old fixture work.

So I got the bulbs and once home, I disassembled one end of the shop light. I installed the bulbs so that I could get a proper measurement where the end-cap needed moved to.










Marked the fixture, took it outside and drew a straight line all the way across.










Using my angle grinder and a cutoff disc, I made short work of the fixture. Don't forget to wear your safety glasses.










Fitted the end-cap and a few pop rivets and it is nice a secure.










Cut the wiring down to length, soldered the connections, and used heat shrink tubing to make sure the connection was good.










Finally, installed the bulbs and fired it up.










So there you have it, a little DIY, less than $20, and you can have a decent medium level light over your 40B.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice Nub. Looks good!!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

One step closer, tank is painted though it's a really crappy job. Not sure what happened but seems there are spots on the tank that didn't accept the paint despite cleaning it well with alcohol. I'll have to touch them up later or use black tape to cover up the spots. 

I also played around with my main rock of focus, my Oyaishi rock if you will. I have a few supporting rocks too, just didn't bring them in. I might go out and see if I can find anything else that would work better. But here is a quick shot of what I have to work with. I am debating on doing a Iwagumi style hardscape keeping nice and simple or building a kinda cliff type layout with a nice high shelf in the left corner built up behind the main rock and a retaining wall of other rocks. This shelf would extend from the back to about halfway to the front and from the left side to about mid tank. I have some ideas on how to make the shelf but I need to get into town to check the availability of supplies. Anyways, quick shot of my Oyaishi rock....










Don't mind the dirty glass and little bit of substrate. I just added enough to cover the bottom glass so I could get a better idea how things would look. There will be a lot more substrate in there when it's all finished.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

oh... pretty rock!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, tank is setup, water in, filters flowing, heater heating...I'll get some plants in tomorrow, acclimate the shrimp, and get some pics. I am realizing that I will probably need to upgrade the lights as the two 30w T12's aren't really cutting it so for the time being I am adding a couple clipons with CLF bulbs to supplement. I am also using two sponge filters powered by an airpump. Not really diggin' that setup. I might change to one sponge with a small powerhead and invest in a small canister. That way I have my sponge, have some flow from the powerhead, polishing from the canister, and surface agitation also from the canister. If I decide later to do CO2 in this tank I can also send that through the canister. I am looking at the SunSun (AquaTop) line of filters. Anyways, just an update...stay tuned for some pics tomorrow once everything is settles a little better.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, and I also grabbed a 20L from Petco over the weekend. I plan to use it for breeding out higher end RCS and I REALLY want to get a couple varieties of tiger shrimp so I'll probably be setting it up to accommodate tigers (are their needs much different from RCS) and I want to do the same with the 40B so I can get a second variety in that tank. Looking at either Super Tigers or Red Stripes and OEBT's.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Couple shots of my girls...there are at least 5 berried yellows in the tank right now. I did make a huge goof last night...

I caught all my yellows and had them in a breeder box. There had to be about 20 since there was a preggo shrimp that I got with the shipment when I first got them. So I had the adults and the babies in the box. I took the box out and hung it in my big tank with the RCS. Tore down the 20g and got the 40B up. I decided to let it run over night with the heater and filters to let everything kinda get where it needed to be. This morning I go in to move the yellows over and wouldn't ya know it....the rim of the breeder box got down below the surface of the water and yup...you guessed it, the box was empty. So now there are around 20 yellow neos mixed in with my RCS. Not a huge deal since I don't care much about the purity of the shrimp in that tank. It's going to be my melting pot tank anyways. But....I want to breed yellows so now I'm netting out yellows as I see them in the big tank. So far I think I got all the berried females and a few males, so 8 shrimp maybe altogether. The babies, probably never get them, at least until they are bigger. If I don't, oh well. I'm hoping to get my 20L up and running soon enough so I can start pulling the nicer RCS out and adding some new blood to them. So...here are a couple shots. I'll get a tank shot up later this evening.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

OH MY OH MY...........
I want yellow shrimps.
How long have you had this guy?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Ummm...about a month I guess. I got them from a member here and had them in a 20T tank. Well, actually they stayed in a breeder box inside a 20T tank and there were RCS in the tank itself. I finally got my big tank (75g) rescaped and moved all the RCS out and into that tank and tore down the 20g and setup the 40B for the yellows. Hoping to get some good breeding going on. It actually looks like there already is...lol


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Ummm...about a month I guess. I got them from a member here and had them in a 20T tank. Well, actually they stayed in a breeder box inside a 20T tank and there were RCS in the tank itself. I finally got my big tank (75g) rescaped and moved all the RCS out and into that tank and tore down the 20g and setup the 40B for the yellows. Hoping to get some good breeding going on. It actually looks like there already is...lol


A month and you got 5 berried shrimps. WOW.........awesome roud:


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

green_valley said:


> A month and you got 5 berried shrimps. WOW.........awesome roud:


Yeah, one was berried when I got them and they batch hatched. In the mean time five more got knocked up...I guess when you're stuck in a tiny breeder box there isn't much else to do...and no place to hide...haha.

I might start netting all my saddled females and stick them in a breeder with a couple males and let the magic happen. I actually thought about turning my AC 110 into a HOB breeding box.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> looks great!


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

FTS as promised. Needs more plants, hope to have a bunch more Narrow Leaf Java Fern next week as long as my pending trade works out. I know the sponge filters are a bit of an eyesore, but the tank _is_ about the shrimp. Let me know whatcha think....


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome hardscape. Yup, more plants would be awesome. Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Not much happening at the moment. Shrimp became pretty shy but have started coming out a little more. I reduced the lights some, I had the DIY tubes and two CFL's. To my eyes it is very dim without the CFLs but I guess that doesn't matter. I now have just one CFL aimed at the rock formation to hit the plants with a little extra light. I am pretty sure I am still in the low light range which is good. I shouldn't have to dose ferts often, maybe a half dose every couple weeks or so and see what happens. I have a bunch more Java Fern coming, some for this tank, some for an upcoming 20L Tiger shrimp tank I hope to start very soon. No babies and honestly haven't even seen the berried females for a while. Hoping they are ok in there. Maybe just hiding out?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

This is awesome!!
I hope my yellow neos are as bright as yours. 
That would be awesome..


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, a few are bright, some are kinda light in color. Have some babies that have appeared since lights out last night. So far I have seen 4. Three yellow and one looks red. Kinda strange. Guess we'll see what happens once they get a little bigger. Here is a shot of one from today...for some reason the yellows are hard to shoot...


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Yamaha XS 650 a buddy of mine and I built.


AWESOME! love that bike.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

haha...thanks! It's a blast to ride. Haven't taken it on anything too far yet but hoping to do some runs this year with it.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

http://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k...on=view&current=video-2011-10-13-13-59-10.mp4

Sorry about it being sideways. This was just after installing the new exhaust. The link is for video of how the bike sounds. Needs some tuning but you get the idea.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Nubs - great looking tank! I have to ask you though. Does your stand have any sideways movement? I'm curious that you haven't got any cross bracing or reinforcement along the upper deck like a header or something going on there to keep that lateral sway under control.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Actually on the back there is a piece of 1/2 plywood that spans the entire width and it about 10" wide. It's screwed in down the legs and all the way across the back. It's pretty sturdy not to mention it's wedge in nice and tight between my 75g tank and the wall...lol


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

That'll do it! Cheers


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Uggghh...dead shrimp. Just one but still...when you don't have many to begin with, a dead one seems like a big deal. Others doing fine, I figure it's just one of those things. It was a larger one so it could have been age, I don't know. Regardless...I hate loosing live stock. I had a dead RCS the other day too, different tank. Even though there are over 100 in the tank, one dead one still stresses me out for a bit watching and wondering if that's just the first of a major crash...of course it isn't, but still. Guess that's one of the growing pains of a new shrimp keeper...lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Are those the shrimp I gave you? They are looking fantastic! Don't worry if a single shrimp dies. It can be from a bad molt, age or other normal issues. If you see more than one at a time, that is when you should begin to investigate. Soon enough they'll breed up a storm. Overfeeding is the main reason shrimp died for me outside of that.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, just one. I figured it was just a thing...but when there's only a dozen, one is a lot...lol

And yeah, your shrimp and there are at least five babies that I have seen. Four yellows and an orange/red one. Kinda weird, not sure where it came from but it's definitely a baby and if not from the same mom, it was born the same day as the baby yellows. It's the only reddish baby in the tank too.

I do need to get a few more males in the tank. There's only one that I see and the rest are saddled females. I'm hoping he gets to work soon so there are more little ones.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Couple more shots...including one of a yellow baby and one of the red/orange baby...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Pull out the reddish orange on. It could have been the mutts I was telling you about. If you don't see definite yellow on the other babies soon, those are probably mutts as well. I was down to 3 yellows and by the end of last summer I had upwards of 300. It definitely hurts when you only have a small number, for sure.


----------



## TWINSCREWED (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow nice camera work and tank.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, the other 3 babies are yellow for sure. Not really sure what happened, I had the one berried shrimp that you sent me, then while I was waiting to get the tank setup, I ended up with 4 more berried that would have been yellow babies for sure. But I guess the eggs were dropped when they switched tanks because after that I only saw one berried shrimp and then the babies and there's only 4 like I said. I am surprised there's not been any more berried ones yet. I think things are ok in the tank. They seem to be doing well and the parameters are all good. I'll definitely pull the red one though.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

TWINSCREWED said:


> Wow nice camera work and tank.


Thanks. Shooting shrimp is definitely a learning experience...lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What's the temperature? They breed better for me at 76 - 78 degrees.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Thanks. Shooting shrimp is definitely a learning experience...lol


Wouldn't it be more humane to get rid of the culled shrimp by netting them out rather than shooting them......


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

rofl...yeah, I guess it would.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> What's the temperature? They breed better for me at 76 - 78 degrees.


Temps are right in that range.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Nubster said:


> rofl...yeah, I guess it would.


Sorry. I couldn't help myself. 

BTW, you need to get these super yellow shrimp breeding like crazy.

Sewingalot and Chad can't seem to meet demand for these.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey...I'm Chad too...lol

Hopefully they will adjust to whatever it is that has them slowed down. I do plan to order some stuff soon from Msjinkzd so I'll probably get some males from her when I order. She said she would sex them and send males if I needed them. Maybe by spring and warmed shipping weather I'll have a population that will help with the demand.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Hey...I'm Chad too...lol
> 
> Hopefully they will adjust to whatever it is that has them slowed down. I do plan to order some stuff soon from Msjinkzd so I'll probably get some males from her when I order. She said she would sex them and send males if I needed them. Maybe by spring and warmed shipping weather I'll have a population that will help with the demand.


I ended up getting some yellows from Msjinkz (before she imported the fire yellows) and they were definitely more yellow than standard yellows. Sort of had a neon-ish tint of yellow and many had the back stripe.

That said they don't come close to what sewingalot's yellows look like in most of the pictures that I have seen.

Not sure what my point is. Mainly that those yellows that you have are pretty well selected for / well bred and it might not benefit the line much to mix them (even with fire yellows).

Just thinking out loud mainly.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, that's good to know really. I have never seen Msjinkzed yellows but I assumed they would be very yellow since they are listed as being shipped as fire yellow. I'll get a hold of Sewingalot and see if maybe she has some yellow males to spare since I know what to expect from her shrimp.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

the regular yellows I had were from sewingalot , just as an FYI.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Rachel! Truthfully, I often have enough to make demands of people who ask for them. However, I turn down a lot of people as I am choosy. I am very particular, if I don't think the shrimp will make it alive due to weather, the person doesn't have the proper setup, has been on the forum saying they really don't care about their livestock, or they just give me a vibe, I turn them down. For most of the people who come to me, I refer them to Rachel and Chad. It stresses me out too much to sell more than a few packages at a time, lol.

By the way, some pictures aren't always accurate of the shrimp I sale on the forum. Only the pictures I post in the S&S is what you'll get. I usually photograph my best shrimp for my journals. That being said, Most of them will mature into the same beauties, but sometimes you'll get paler males as I immediately cull them from the tank. I call my shrimp "Neon Yellow." LOL

Nubster, I'll be glad to help you with the shrimp. In state is always priority.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

After all this talk, I am excited to see this even that there is a new berried yellow in the tank....


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Fantastic! Looks like I see some eyes, too. Before long, you'll have plenty of males and females. That is a beautiful picture, too. Much closer than I've been able to get.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

I had to squint when I saw your yellow shrimp, it's so bright!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

That photo is not enhanced...they are really that bright. These shrimp are a testament to sewingalot's breeding efforts since they came from her.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thats a nice one! Its really the same deal for these a TPFRs. The skunk stripe is not a sign of a high grade. What you are looking for is full body coverage including the legs. Other than that, its all about the brightness of the Yellow. I cull all of my males except my 2 or 3 besties. Basically because they are there to do a job and not for looks. Any girl that has a stripe or is off color/not 100% covered also gets culled or put in the "regulars" tank. I hope your colony takes off for you. I didnt start culling mine for sales. I am just really anal about having the best ones for future batches because I really dont have alot of extra room around to blow them up and breed a ton of them. So I just keep the besties


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

haha...besties...

That is one thing I do need is some nice males. The ones I have are not bad, but I think they could be a little better. They are full yellow, just pale. Maybe for males, that's as good as they get?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

No. I would start with color first and then work on coverage from there. You dont really know if your male is capable of putting out future brightly colored ones just because he is fully covered. If they have bright yellow, work on getting the most coverage. Pale males will make pale offspring. The do get almost as good as the females once you get a few "besties"


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I have some babies that are getting bigger. Guess I'll see what my male is capable of in a few more weeks since there is only one in the tank breeding size. Hopefully he makes bright babies because I'd hate to cull the new shrimp that are being born now. I do have a couple less than great females too that should probably go. Just don't have anyplace for them at the moment that isn't mixed in with RCS. I have a 10g tank setup but there are some fish in it at the moment, but they will be gone soon.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

chad320 said:


> Thats a nice one! Its really the same deal for these a TPFRs. The skunk stripe is not a sign of a high grade. What you are looking for is full body coverage including the legs. Other than that, its all about the brightness of the Yellow. I cull all of my males except my 2 or 3 besties. Basically because they are there to do a job and not for looks. Any girl that has a stripe or is off color/not 100% covered also gets culled or put in the "regulars" tank. I hope your colony takes off for you. I didnt start culling mine for sales. I am just really anal about having the best ones for future batches because I really dont have alot of extra room around to blow them up and breed a ton of them. So I just keep the besties



I agree. I hate the skunk stripe. Some people think its a sign of a higher grade, but its a real eyesore for me.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Most of my males look like this: 









If they aren't this yellow, I am pretty sure your babies did indeed get crossbred with the blue pearls. As you know, these were the RAOK shrimp that were possibly tainted when berried. The few yellow females I left in the 10 gallon with the blue pearls ended up having very pale yellow males and females with racing stripes, but still yellow. For few generations. Subsequently, the future generations started really changing colors from yellow and blue to brownish red. I highly recommend you start culling all the babies that are pale and not sell these as yellow shrimp until a 4th or 5th generation proves to stay yellow.

Racing stripes in my experience are lesser yellows in my opinion based on my years of breeding. They aren't as vivid and often produce very pale male shrimp.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll see if I can grab a shot of my breeding male and see what everyone thinks. Maybe he isn't as pale as I think and it's just that he is pale in comparison to the really nice females in the tank.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's some quick shots I just took...this is two shots of the males...



















Of course he pales in comparison to a female like this...










or this...










And here are a couple babies that are in the tank now...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The babies look like they could tainted to me as I haven't seen my males that pale in long while. I just posted up my experiment in what happens when you let the blue pearls (or other variations) cross breed with yellows from the tank these came from.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Just updating my tank threads. I finally was able to catch the lone RCS that was in the tank. There is one male that needs removed, he is so pale I'd almost call him white which make me wonder if a white variety could be breed out....he is that pale. Of course I'd need pale females too which I don't have. Anyways, I need to get him out and then all my yellows will be pretty solid stock. Still have two berried females and about 5 juvies that are growing up, so the colony is slowly but surely growing.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

LOVE these shrimp! The "Fire" Yellows I bought from Rachel a few weeks back have been berrying up like woah. Can't wait to be as fancy as sewingalot with all kinds of Yellows.

Can't wait to see how your yellow colony turns out, Nubster.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

Very cool tank, Nubster! I love breeder-style tanks. I've never been a huge invert fan, but you caught my interest with this one. I really enjoy watching this tank. Subscribed!:icon_surp


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks both of you. Yeah, I'm excited to see how the colony turns out. The yellows are from sewingalot so I know my stock is quality. Once I get the couple lesser yellows culled out, it should be game on from there. I'll probably be looking to add some fresh blood to the stock this spring/summer, so perhaps we can do a trade at some point somewhatshocked.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> The babies look like they could tainted to me as I haven't seen my males that pale in long while. I just posted up my experiment in what happens when you let the blue pearls (or other variations) cross breed with yellows from the tank these came from.





Nubster said:


> Thanks both of you. Yeah, I'm excited to see how the colony turns out. The yellows are from sewingalot so I know my stock is quality. Once I get the couple lesser yellows culled out, it should be game on from there. I'll probably be looking to add some fresh blood to the stock this spring/summer, so perhaps we can do a trade at some point somewhatshocked.


Have these been mixed with Blue Pearls at some point recently(last few years)?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Matter of fact chad, when I got these shrimp from sewingalot, it was an RAOK because the yellows got in with some of her blue pearls and some of the females ended up berried. She couldn't say whether they were mated by another yellow or the pearls. This would have been from this past November/December.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, those will be tough to clean up. Even if one looks good it can still put out BP traits for a few generations so I would hold on selling or trading to be sure what youve got for awhile.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Good to know. There are only like 5 babies from the original berried female that I got that could be tainted, so I guess to be safe I could always remove them. They are not breeding size yet so the berried females I have now are from the original males that I received from sewingalot so they should be pure yellows.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

This tank has gone to hell. I lost interest and kinda let things go to crap. I am working on getting tanks back in shape now and will be moving the yellows to a smaller (20L) tank hopefully making breeding a little easier for them. Seems that I never really got much out of them in this tank for some reason. I might need to add some new stock as well to help promote some breeding and get things rolling.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

40G breeder is good size tank. I am the same one like yours. I keep cardinal shrimp in it. Yours looks nice.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks...I did like it. Tank is no more though. Tore it apart. Only 5 yellows remained in that whole tank. They have been moved to a 20L with sand and a little bit of moss. I need some more green but for now, it will work. No more rock work or fancy setups. Just a straight breeding style setup for my shrimp. Sand, moss, maybe lava rock to provide bacteria housing and some area for biofilm. Otherwise, plane jane. I want to get some good breeding going so I have a nice population of shrimp to watch. No fun watching 5 total shrimp in a 40g tank...lol


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

Your substrate is black diamond, yes?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, black diamond. Seems to be working out pretty good.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

New shrimp arrived today from Southern Oak Aquatics...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yellows seem to be doing well. Not much to report other than they are alive. Lots of saddles, no berries yet though.


----------

